# Dog Ear Problem



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

My DH just came in to get me from feeding the animals because there was a problem with one of the dogs.

His ear is swollen. It looks to be bleeding from the inside. The ear itself (flappy part) is about 1/2" to 3/4" thick and full of blood. I know this because I pulled some of the fluid thinking at first he had an infection pocket or something. Wishful thinking I guess.

He is a 13 yo lab mix. He is in a pen with 2 other dogs that are quite a bit younger and like to wrestle. So it is possible one of them got him. 

*Note his ear was fine this morning when he was in the yard so it happened sometime during the day.

Help please?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It called an ear hematoma. He needs to visit the vet to have it surgically drained and the skin/cartilage stitched together.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

What Goldenmom said. It's a hematoma. Does your dog shake his head a lot? that can cause hematomas. You can drain it but that won't last long. It will need to be repaired.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

TheLands said:


> My DH just came in to get me from feeding the animals because there was a problem with one of the dogs.
> 
> His ear is swollen. It looks to be bleeding from the inside. The ear itself (flappy part) is about 1/2" to 3/4" thick and full of blood. I know this because I pulled some of the fluid thinking at first he had an infection pocket or something. Wishful thinking I guess.
> 
> ...


It is an aural hematoma. It will go down by itself in about three weeks, but you have to fix the underlying cause. Usually the dog has an ear infection that causes her to shake her head which causes the aural hematoma. Are the insides of her ears wet and icky with brown stuff? If so, it is probably yeast. Rubbing alcohol in the ear a few times a day will kill it. 
Our vet just leaves the aural hematoma to heal up on it's own. You can put ice on it, and sometimes he gives some steroids to help shrink it. Some vets prefer to do expensive surgeries, but honestly, it will go down by itself as the blood reabsorbs. Don't drain it yourself. It will just puff back up. Once you break the skin to drain it, the bleeding restarts inside and poofs it back up swollen. The ear is stopping the internal bleeder now, kind of like applying pressure to a wound.

If the dog doesn't have an ear infection, it may have been caused from fighting/playing with another dog. In that case, you just wait for it to go down. Like I said, our vet just leaves them. He's not money hungry like some are. And it's always a good idea to ask your vet about the ear. They do have scripts for yeast, but rubbing alcohol works too.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

yup, sounds like a hematoma. Our old basset had chronic yeast infections and shook her head often, causing the issue. The hematoma should go down on it's own, but need to treat the infection if it's present. Hope he gets better soon!! It's really pitiful looking isn't it?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

GoldenMom said:


> It called an ear hematoma. He needs to visit the vet to have it surgically drained and the skin/cartilage stitched together.


GoldenMom is a vet. She knows what she's talking about! We've had a cat and a dog (Black Lab) develop ear hematomas. They required draining and stitching up by the vet.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a dog with one too....not sure how he got it as he was not a head shaker....but he did. It did not go away on its own and needed surgery as well. Only bright side was that ear that got it was always pricked- after the hemotoma was repaired he had 2 tipped ears


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, they do eventually go down on their own. It just depends on the vet and whether they treat it conservatively or prefer to do the seven hundred dollar surgery. You have to treat the underlying yeast infection, though, that causes the head shaking, if there is an infection. 
Our vet just gave our dog some steroids, and we waited it out. He didn't have a yeast infection, just a rough playmate.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Yes, they do eventually go down on their own. It just depends on the vet and whether they treat it conservatively or prefer to do the seven hundred dollar surgery. You have to treat the underlying yeast infection, though, that causes the head shaking, if there is an infection.
> Our vet just gave our dog some steroids, and we waited it out. He didn't have a yeast infection, just a rough playmate.


Jeepers! it's under $100 to do it at the vet where I work.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

$700??? I only paid about $75...the dog was under less than 10 mins and I assisted the surgery.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our vet charged $60 for the dog. The cat was even less.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

If your dog has an ear infection and has been scratching DO NOT use rubbing alcohol which will be painful to the dog if has scratches from scratching and the dog will become shy of letting you clean it's ears. Get a bottle of Opti-clean from your vet, it's alohol free and made to treat yeast and bacteria in the ear. Once that is cleared up, and the dog isn't scratching you can maintain the ears with the alcohol. I know this stuff because Brandi gets yeast infections in her ears if I don't clean them at least twice a week.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ravenlost said:


> Our vet charged $60 for the dog. The cat was even less.


Was that just for draining or for the button and cross stitching?


----------



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

I really appreciate all the advice.

He did have a hematoma. I was not able to get a hold of a vet until Tuesday morning due to the holiday. I couldn't find an emergency vet. 

I called and found out what would have to be done. Due to his age and overall health it was decided the best choice was to have him euthanized. :Bawling:

The vet was very sweet when she came in to take care of him. She looked him over and agreed it was the best decision. I held him while she injected the stuff and he died in my arms. Then we took him home for burial. 

I will really miss him. He has been my best friend for 13 years. It was really hard to let him go. But I know he not in pain anymore.

Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry  Thank goodness you were able to be with him when he passed. Hugs to you...I know how horrible awful you feel...it is just so hard


----------



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks. It was hard. I am glad I was with him. Was very hard.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm sorry about your dog


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Aww, so sorry to hear about your dog. It's never an easy decision to make : /


----------

